# Any Moms of children or teens w/hashimotos?



## darlisar (Aug 1, 2010)

Just curious if there were any other moms out there with teen girls with Hashimoto's. Would love to hear your experiences with this as they get older. My daughter will be turning 14 next week, and was diagnosed when she was 10. Seems like something new is always popping up, and am told its thyroid related, Ugh!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

We have a new poster here who was diagnosed at age 13...maybe she'll pipe in here.

I'm sorry you and your daughter are dealing with this...a 10 year old should not have to deal with this! 10 year olds should be 10 year olds! (And 13 should be 13!)


----------



## Prairie Rose (Nov 17, 2011)

Hugs,

As a Grave's victim, I promptly had my 21 year old daughter get tested. So far with her, so good.


----------



## Twins1973 (May 3, 2013)

This is an old post but I wanted to respond just in case. My daughter has Hashimotos and was diagnosed at 14 after a very serious case of Mono. She is now 17 and it's taken us this long to find a great endocrinologist. I'd love to chat if you want. It has been a long and frustrating road for sure.


----------



## akmom (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi Twins, my daughter was diagnosed with hashi at the age of 15 last year. It's been a long year and we still have a ways to go.
Would love to talk too.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2013)

I have hashimotos and my daughter does too . I found out I had it when I had thyroid removed I had PTC .I just pray she don't end up with that too, she has nodules that are being watched. Grandma & aunt had had thyroid problems too !


----------



## Twins1973 (May 3, 2013)

Hi All,
It took us 3 years after being diagnosed to find an Endo that would treat my 17 year old(14 at the time).They all wanted to give her anti depressants instead of thyroid medicine(I said no way because I knew that wouldn't fix the actual problem). Her T3,4 and TSH are normal but her antibodies were in the 900's. she had classic thyroid symptoms and was so miserable and exhausted all the time(shes a swimmer so not good). The new Endo really listened to her and started her on a very low dose and she finally feels better with more energy and not so moody and feeling out of control(yikes!). He is still working with her on the dosage but what a difference! As a mom of a female teenager you know what they're already dealing with and then throw in extreme highs and lows because your to tired to keep up or even concentrate. She is doing so much better and she tells me all the time how much the medicine has helped. In regards to the doctors thinking it was depression I can see how they'd think that not knowing my child but I have this daughter who completely changed and started having difficulties in areas she used to accel in. It was over a period of time but drastic enough that I knew it wasn't depression. I know it played a part the longer we couldn't get answers but it wasn't the cause. I wonder how many kids are misdiagnosed. Her pediatrician didn't catch it was a gynocologist i took her to because her periods were so irregular. The gyno found it just feeling her neck her thyroid was so big.


----------

